# My Rocket Man and Hannah Bell



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I had to give up my mare as well a few years ago and still often wonder what's happened to her. It's a terrible and long story but the people who we gave her to have since refused to speak to us and I can't find their information anymore to get any sort of update


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry.

I may have to give up my pony soon. She is the first horse I have ever owned, and I have trained her for four years and watched her come such a long way.

It's tough to let a horse go. =[


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

It broke my heart.


----------

